# www-apache/mod_perl and apache USE flag

## upengan78

Hi,

I have apache2 on gentoo-amd64. Trying to emerge world, but it fails because mod-perl can not be installed when apache is using worker MPM(USE + threads)

Isn't mod-perl not ready for working with apache using worker MPM ? If not really then is there any work around?

emerge -avuDN world

```

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "www-servers/apache[-threads]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- www-servers/apache-2.2.21::gentoo (Change USE: -threads)

(dependency required by "www-apache/mod_perl-2.0.4-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-backup/backuppc-3.2.1-r2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

EDIT:

Forgot to mention why I need apache +threads. I am running 389- directory services has another package 389-admin which demands apache to use threads. Another point I read recently, apache with worker MPM (+threads) may have better performance than prefork(-threads)..

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!

----------

## mimosinnet

The solution to this issue can be found in this thread.

Cheers!

----------

## upengan78

Thanks, that indeed is useful. Btw, I had removed 389-ds due to these issues. Hopefully I can reemerge those now.

----------

